# Apple suing Amazon over term "Appstore" claiming "app store" is an Apple trademark



## axes2t2 (Nov 7, 2012)

In App Store vs. Appstore court clash, Apple runs into a skeptical judge | Ars Technica

#applesucks


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2012)

*www.reactionface.info/sites/default/files/images/1287666826226.png


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 7, 2012)

Its worse than "rectangular rounded corners".  App Store is such a generalized term.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2012)

justified
festive season is coming
and Apple needs some money to fulfill their needs


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2012)

oh yeah apple really needs that money

give apple some love yaar, they are not so bad


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 7, 2012)

This is stupid. Apple has to be collapsed(this is my wish). And i seriously pray for this.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope Apple won't sue Fruit vendors, who sells Apples roadside.

#Sue-wars!!


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't get one thing, apple goes patenting shapes, ui features etc, does they hold any real tech patent at all? Eg: Nokia holds so much 4G patents it can stay afloat for years, same goes for motorola, they invent stuff, apple has a big design team and that's all, apple is not an inventor.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2012)

^explaining what they do

so they design fixtures in the assembly line, the process of making the whole product, but the end product you see has as little design as possible


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> I don't get one thing, apple goes patenting shapes, ui features etc, does they hold any real tech patent at all? Eg: Nokia holds so much 4G patents it can stay afloat for years, same goes for motorola, they invent stuff, apple has a big design team and that's all, apple is not an inventor.


they arent the kind of R&D Company which really invents ground breaking changes but know how to buy out/get such inventions, design a product and sell it to people. They are extremely protective about shapes, names, user experience because they probably are Apples most important assets, even more important than iPhone, the physical product. iPhone could well be a piece of metal, but its the Apple which developed entire ecosystem around it has literally poured life into the Phone. Apple may not have invented things but can bring inventions to consumers providing great experience like nobody else.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2012)

Amazon deserved it. Good job Apple.


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Amazon deserved it. Good job Apple.


First they patent rounded corners, next appstore trademark, amzon appstore doesn't even collide with apples as they are for two different OS'es, enough BS now.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 7, 2012)

Trololololol... Apple... Expert in sue-ing


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2012)

ISn't there anyone who want to sue apple ??? Seriously Man , Samsung was one thing , but now every other day Apple is doing the same buisness.
They  have found another source of income by filing lawsuit for copyright infrignment.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 8, 2012)

Apple ordered to pay $368 million in patent case - The Economic Times


> WASHINGTON: Apple has been ordered to pay $368 million for patent infringement in its use of Facetime, an application that allows for video calls on mobile devices, the plaintiff said Wednesday.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Apple suing Amazon over term &quot;Appstore&quot; claiming &quot;app store&quot; is an Apple trademark*



ajaymailed said:


> Apple ordered to pay $368 million in patent case - The Economic Times



Looks like its time for Apple to realise that they are not the only ones who can sue.

Trolled .


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 8, 2012)

^^^^ Counter trolled


----------



## Desmond (Nov 8, 2012)

Enough mud slinging.

Apple is a troll and everyone needs to learn :

"Do Not Feed The Trolls"

In this endless troll,counter-troll tennis match there is no actual progress. Apple needs to understand that it is deterring progress and innovation and everyone else needs to take measures so as to not give Apple and excuse to troll them and hinder their progress, that is exactly what Apple wants. Counter trolling will only embolden them (Apple). Like wrestling with a pig in a pig sty, you may be getting dirty but the pig is enjoying it.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2012)

don't hate the players, hate the game, if at all. 
the patent office is the biggest culprit here.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 8, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Amazon deserved it. Good job Apple.



But apple dont.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Apple suing Amazon over term &quot;Appstore&quot; claiming &quot;app store&quot; is an Apple trademark*

Apple STAHP!



Anorion said:


> don't hate the players, hate the game, if at all.
> the patent office is the biggest culprit here.



You cannot get rid of the patent office just like that, so patent trolls will remain forever. I think everything should become open source and do away with patents altogether.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2012)

meanwhile...

Apple loses patent case related to FaceTime, asked to pay $368 million - GSMArena Blog


----------



## Theodre (Nov 12, 2012)

They are becoming from bad to worse!!!! I read an article why they are loosing public interest I hate apple for a long list of reasons Who are they anyway??? I appreciate if they don't come up with "PATENTING" The word MAP cos they are having such a beautiful applicatiOn as the successor of google maps  I hope all the companies should file something against APPLe too!!!


EASY TO FIND A REASON IF GOOGLE LOOKS FOR SOME THING IN THE APPLE MAPS APP


----------



## rider (Nov 12, 2012)

Steve Jobs will definitely faceplam for an hour in heaven after reading this.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> meanwhile...
> 
> Apple loses patent case related to FaceTime, asked to pay $368 million - GSMArena Blog



 Good news


----------



## Theodre (Nov 12, 2012)

rider said:


> Steve Jobs will definitely faceplam for an hour in heaven after reading this.



Maybe after reading the thread!!!  But not after reading the article!!! He would be the one initiating this move if he was still alive


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2012)

next they will sue thousands of apple farmers around the world
then they will sue makers of iPill and intel for i3,i5 etc


----------



## Theodre (Nov 12, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Good news




That is indeed good news


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> next they will sue thousands of apple farmers around the world
> then they will sue makers of iPill and intel for i3,i5 etc



Soo True..
Even peoples name which start with 'I'


----------



## rider (Nov 12, 2012)

will smith's iRobot


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

Damn. Don't have Apple better things to do ?? Or they have turned into bunch of lawyers.


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Soo True..
> Even peoples name which start with 'I'



iNDIA!!


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 12, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Apple STAHP!
> You cannot get rid of the patent office just like that, so patent trolls will remain forever. I think everything should become open source and do away with patents altogether.


not just about open source software, but Companies do invest billions to invent, develop, design xyz product, they would need returns for the risk, efforts, money invested by them. After all its the company which bears the risk of failed attempt, experiment, product.

Companies like Google do have different model, providing their services, software for free and open source created a huge appeal for them worldwide.  Simplicity, Free, Open Source.

i think what matters is what they have done for the people worldwide, how did it really improve their lives. an good example would be Nokia 1100. The phones price, simplicity, ruggedness made it the best selling mobile ever made, it probably touched lives of hundreds of millions all around the world. Only few electronic devices get such an universal acceptance, Wikipedia is another example, I am stressing the term "world wide", not just in US or Europe but everywhere and people of every social standing.

cant resist to post this video even though offtopic, an awesome video on Nokias inventions, innovations throughout its lifetime.
a must watch.



i am really hopeful Android will have this mass universal appeal someday. But still there should be closed ecosystems like Apple, Microsoft, they can really set good standards on stability, quality, user experience because of control they have.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 12, 2012)

They screwed Microsoft Too for ~200Mn$. TIme for Appy.
iJustice.


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol another scene from the PATENT WAR FILM (just a fiction film by me...   )


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Lol another scene from the PATENT WAR FILM (just a fiction film by me...   )


Don't worry soon, somebody will direct it.
:OFF: BTW, there's already a movie-in-progress named JOBS, starring Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## Anish (Nov 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> iNDIA!!


 Let them come


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 13, 2012)

Another...UK court orders Apple to pay Samsung's legal fees in full after 'false and misleading' notice.

Groklaw - The UK Court Sanctions Apple, Hopes "Lack of Integrity" In Notice Incident Is Not "Typical" ~ pj

May be should create a separate thread for Apple's court loses


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

Well lawyers wins and looses and as Apple has become a bunch of lawyers so its obvious.


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Apple suing Amazon over term &quot;Appstore&quot; claiming &quot;app store&quot; is an Apple trademark*



cyborg47 said:


> May be should create a separate thread for Apple's court loses



and it should be made sticky 

*There's a joke:
Q. Who are the richest persons in Apple? 
A. Lawyers of Apple.*


----------



## Theodre (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Apple suing Amazon over term &quot;Appstore&quot; claiming &quot;app store&quot; is an Apple trademark*

I hope the iPhone 5 gets a jailbreaking soon  I wonder, There is even how to jailbreak article in the digit mag(Other than somany videos), Then why aren't anyone jailbreaking it???


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2012)

hey apple can sue em with spare piles of cash, the alternative is ending up like kodak, going bankrupt without monetizing your patents 
they are laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 14, 2012)

Apple has already started test production on 5S.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 14, 2012)

after steve jobs passing away, things changed a bit for apple, iOS Maps didnt workout, fired Scott Forstall, released iPad Mini, updated iPad in less than an year. Its critical for them take care of loyal fan base considering the rising competition, even though iPhone 5 sales indicate user base continues to be strong.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 14, 2012)

But there is another side of those as the apple products are also loosing interest  Have read in our mag and somany other places


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 14, 2012)

Good news for Anti-Apple sammy fanbois , or say Apple haters.
Apple is supposed to pay around 20% more for chips it purchases from Samsung. 

Apple was not ready to accept the price hike , but eventually they did. Since , they don't have any other option.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Good news for Anti-Apple sammy fanbois , or say Apple haters.
> Apple is supposed to pay around 20% more for chips it purchases from Samsung.
> 
> Apple was not ready to accept the price hike , but eventually they did. Since , they don't have any other option.



Please try to cite sources as well.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh , Thanks for reminding me.

Actually Found it on digit itself. "Source.


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Nov 14, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> next they will sue thousands of apple farmers around the world
> then they will sue makers of iPill and intel for i3,i5 etc



LOL on iPill!

They are turning into huge iDiots!


----------

